
France's interior minister wants to ban encryption for messaging apps - RaitoBezarius
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/08/encryption-france-global-call-messaging-apps/
======
merkleme
The same reason being trotted out for banning encryption, yet reports keep
emerging that terrorist don't use these sort of apps.

------
rsp_delhi
Utility of encryption is known to every one and to ban it just for security
reasons is against the very purpose of security.

------
weddpros
This is how you promote the dark web...

